# Rubbermaid Cage?



## Weedazon (Jul 10, 2010)

My tegu is getting too big for his 40 gallon. I was considering using a 300 gallon rubbermaid stock tank as a cage. I figured I could leave it outside in the summer, and bring it in for the winter. I live in Missouri so I think the weather would be good, plus it's humid here. I would have to be careful though because we've had summers where it's been 100+ degrees. (My wood deck the other day was like 150 degrees, but he wouldn't be on it so no worries). Not lately though. Has anyone done this before? If so, can you post pictures? I was thinking of using a soil/sand substrate. I don't really like using mulch admittedly. Is there anything I would need to add to the cage besides a water bowl? I figured he could make his own burrows. Thanks!


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 10, 2010)

It would work just fine as long as it is has a nice sturdy top on it. I would also recommend at least a foot of substrate for him to burrow down into to get cool along with having a portion of the cage being shaded throughout the day to help keep temps down.


----------



## Weedazon (Jul 10, 2010)

Also, any tips for when the weather is bad? I'm in tornado alley, and though I have never seen a tornado myself, there can be strong winds/heavy rain/hail. Would my tegu be ok outside during bad weather? I wouldn't really have a place for him to come inside...


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 10, 2010)

I live in OKC so I know what you mean in reference to storm season. If you don't have a place to keep him inside during a storm, where would you be keeping him in the winter when it freezes? I mean technically if the top was strong enough it could withstand the smaller hail to a point, but unless you anchor the tub down that sucker is gonna go bye bye.


----------



## Weedazon (Jul 11, 2010)

For the winter, I would bring the entire tub in to my basement. And really? I never really thought of that, I just assumed it would be so heavy it wouldn't be going anywhere. With my luck we would actually get a tornado while poor Zeke was outside. =P I suppose I'll figure something out. I just remember reading that some people keep their tegus outside during storms. I was just concerned about their cages getting too wet, the tegus being scared, etc. And I would have a solid cover on one half of the tank for shade, so that would shelter him from hail, sun, etc.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 11, 2010)

Well I don't know what part of tornado alley you live in, but the wind gets pretty bad in Oklahoma. I guess if you had enough substrate in it you would be ok to a point. I would drill drainage holes in the bottom of it if you plan on using it as a permanent cage that way he doesn't get flooded out in heavy rain.


----------

